
XKCD Plots in Matplotlib: Going the Whole Way - YeGoblynQueenne
http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2013/07/10/XKCD-plots-in-matplotlib/
======
leephillips
And if you want XKCD-style in gnuplot:

[http://rfonseca.github.io/xkcd-gnuplot/](http://rfonseca.github.io/xkcd-
gnuplot/)

------
stargazer-3
Looks like xkcd functionality will soon be moved to its own style:
[https://github.com/matplotlib/matplotlib/issues/5992](https://github.com/matplotlib/matplotlib/issues/5992)

------
cmiller1
Some of these lines look too sinusoidal to me. I would want more randomness
for the "hand drawn" look.

~~~
delinka
Agreed. A bit too much uniformity and not enough noise.

~~~
cm2187
But you don't want to distort the message either. How do you know that you
will not infer the wrong conclusion on another chart if you bend the curves,
think of a chart showing two curves, one being slightly higher than the other.

------
Aelinsaar
How to tell when your comic has made a real cultural impact: 101.

------
Synaesthesia
Quite a nice look. It's interesting how Physics and geometry problems are
often best indicated with rough hand-drawn diagrams. If you draw a freehand
triangle with chalk on a board, you can't help but seeing it as an idealised
triangle - an indication of some symbolic representation engine in the brain.

------
jimhefferon
Does anyone else think there is a period to the borders? I looked for it to be
more apparently unpatterned.

~~~
cnvogel
Yes, likely it's just sin()... Looks too regular to my eyes.

~~~
eridal
It just needs some random noise to be perfect!

------
ant6n
I've drawn graphs by hand (using a pen-tablet), it's fun and looks nice. But
then I realized I had a bug in the data. fuck!

~~~
jonah
If you use a pressure-sensitive vector drawing program, like Adobe
Illustrator, you can go back in and edit your lines afterwards.

------
tsumnia
By no means to I want to sound like a party-pooper (truly, I love this stuff
and plan to use it), but this feels like this is the "Comic Sans" of graphing.
In an essence, we know better than to use it in a serious sense, but someone,
somewhere might use it incorrectly, then suddenly, poof, everyone's XKCDing
their graphs

~~~
KKKKkkkk1
Just like Comic Sans, I'm not really sure there is an appropriate use for XKCD
style outside of the actual XKCD comic and similar-style comics. It's a cliche
that has no functional purpose.

~~~
marcuskaz
Why does everything need to have a functional purpose? Can't hacking be just
for fun, playing around, and seeing what you can do?

------
zbjornson
Related: [http://cmx.io/](http://cmx.io/) for markup-based xkcd-style comic
generation, this old thread on xkcd-style graphs, which includes some d3
examples:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4597977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4597977),
and [http://xkcdgraphs.com/](http://xkcdgraphs.com/)

------
gaur
Do log plots (with scientific notation) work yet?

